# Fränkische Schweiz MTB Marathon



## Streckenchef (4. April 2010)

Servus zusammen,
auch heuer gibts wieder ein Rennen der Ritchey Challenge in Oberfranken.
 Wieder wird die Gemeinde *Litzdendorf* der Startort sein!  
  Ein tolles Bikevergnügen mit ca. 1.000 Teilnehmern wartet am Sonntag, *16. Mai *auf Euch! 
Wir haben uns wieder eine neue, schöne Streckenführung ausgedacht, damit jeder auf seine Kosten kommt. 
Die Biker, die sich auch auf dem Rennrad wohlfühlen können am Vortag, *15. Mai,* den 
3. Fränkische Schweiz Rad Marathon (FSRM) in Angriff nehmen !  
  Hier kann man noch weitere schöne Eindrücke von der wunderschönen Landschaft bekommen. 
Mit kleinen Gängen auf der kurzen Familienrunde ist dies am Vortag zum Einrollen perfekt geeignet!  
  Die Harten fahren beide Marathons in voller Länge.
Es lohnt sich also doppelt ein Wochenende in der Region zu verbringen!
Bis dahin wünschen wir viel Spass beim radeln!


----------



## Streckenchef (12. Mai 2010)

Hi,
hoffentlich kommt ihr alle am Wochenende!
Startpackete sind schon gepakt,
Sie enthalten: Ein BUFF Multifunktionstuch, High5 Enerigy Riegel und Gel,RedBull Energie Shot + 100  Gutschein für www.cyclestuff.de

Strecke ist fertig und knackig, es wird sicher ein gutes Bikewochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naishy (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

kann man auf eurer Seite auch irgendwo die Starterliste einsehen?


----------



## klogrinder (13. Mai 2010)

Ab wann wird die Strecke ausgeschildert sein, sodass man den Spass mal abfahren kann??

Danke für eine kurze Info!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## rhoen-biker (13. Mai 2010)

Hi,

kann mir jemanden sagen wie die Strecke ausschaut? Es hat in der letzten Woche bei uns in der Rhön immer wieder stark geregnet! Ist die Stecke auch bei schlechtem Wetter gut befahrbar?

Gibt es auch eine Starterliste?


----------



## Matthias247 (13. Mai 2010)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Ab wann wird die Strecke ausgeschildert sein, sodass man den Spass mal abfahren kann??
> 
> Danke für eine kurze Info!
> 
> ...


Wenn du ein GPS hast kannste den Track von der Seite extrahieren und abfahren. Hab ich mal gemacht. 



rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemanden sagen wie die Strecke ausschaut? Es hat in der letzten Woche bei uns in der Rhön immer wieder stark geregnet! Ist die Stecke auch bei schlechtem Wetter gut befahrbar?
> 
> Gibt es auch eine Starterliste?


Ich bin sie vor einem Monat mal abgefahren als es fast trocken war.
Da der Trailanteil sehr sehr kurz ist (sicher keine 10%), lässt sich das bestimmt auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahren. 

Es gibt bei 75% der Strecke (Lohndorf Richtung Neudorf) nen verdammt fießen Uphill, bei dem man so schon nicht weiß ob Gewicht nach vorne oder hinten verlagern, oder direkt absteigen und schieben die bessere Wahl wäre. Vermute mal wenns feucht ist schieben sehr viele 
Etwas später gibts nochmal einen etwas schmierigeren Uphill, aber nicht ganz so steil, der damals noch ganz gut fahrbar, wie es momentan aussieht weiß ich nicht.
An Downhills ist eigentlich nur die Abfahrt nach Litzendorf nennenswert und spaßig, aber runter kommt man da bestimmt irgendwie


----------



## rhoen-biker (14. Mai 2010)

ok, das hört sich ja schon beruhigend an! 

Weiß zufällig noch jemand ob an den Verpflegungstellen Flaschen oder Becher gereicht werden?


----------



## Streckenchef (14. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Wir haben sowohl Flaschen als auch Becher. Allerdings sind die Flaschen nicht unbegrenzt verfügbar, daher bekommen vorallem "die Schnellen" Flaschen. Die Andren bekommen Becher. Es gibt wieder gutes NeproSport Sportgetränk.
Die Strecke ist bis auf ca 100m Bergab wirklich gut fahrbar.
Näheres kann ich morgen nach dem Ausschildern bekanntgeben.
Grüße


----------



## Pitcairn (15. Mai 2010)

das wird ne schlammschlacht


----------



## Streckenchef (15. Mai 2010)

Hi,
also vom Schlamm her gehts bis auf eine Stelle. Ist weniger dramatisch als ichs erwartet hab.
Grüße und viel Spass morgen!


----------



## Nevibikerin (17. Mai 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> Hi,
> also vom Schlamm her gehts bis auf eine Stelle. Ist weniger dramatisch als ichs erwartet hab.
> Grüße und viel Spass morgen!



Ich habe ja echt keine Ahnung von welchem Marathon du die Strecke angeschaut hat. Muß aber def. eine andere gewesen sei!?!?!?
Das war ja wohl die übelste Schlammschlacht die ich je erlebt habe. 
Bitte nächstes Jahr wieder eine "normale" Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich war das erste Mal in der fränkischen Schweiz und hatte eine Anreise von knapp 400 Kilometer.
Ich fand die Strecke insgesamt war leider eher was für "Rennradfahrer", als für MTB'ker. Die Schlammsequenzen sind halt in der Gegend wohl normal, wenn es länger geregnet hat, der Boden speichert halt die Nässe, da kann man nix machen

Was ich schade finde ist die vergebliche Suche nach den Ergebnislisten online (?), ich musste ziemlich schnell den Heimweg antreten...
und dass´man von der "schönen fränkischen Schweiz" leider nix mitbekommen hat...

Wer mal Bock auf richtig geile Single Trails hat, sollte sich im September auf den Weg nach St. Ingbert machen (selbst der weiteste Weg lohnt sich!). In einer 50 Kilometerrunde gibt es mehr als 30 Kilometer Singletrails!! Und GARANTIERT KEINE Schlammpackungen - wegen Buntsandsteingebiet!!
Im nächsten Jahr übrigens Ausrichter der Deutschen Meisterschaften Marathon!!
hier gehts hin: www.bank1saar-mtb.de

Viele Grüße


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Mai 2010)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde ist die vergebliche Suche nach den Ergebnislisten online (?), ich musste ziemlich schnell den Heimweg antreten...



Schau mal hier


----------



## Streckenchef (17. Mai 2010)

die Ergebnisse sind online
Grüße


----------



## snoopy-bike (17. Mai 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> die Ergebnisse sind online
> Grüße



Vielen DANK!


----------



## Superfriend (17. Mai 2010)

Nevibikerin schrieb:


> Ich habe ja echt keine Ahnung von welchem Marathon du die Strecke angeschaut hat. Muß aber def. eine andere gewesen sei!?!?!?
> Das war ja wohl die übelste Schlammschlacht die ich je erlebt habe.
> Bitte nächstes Jahr wieder eine "normale" Strecke.



Entschuldigung? Wie soll das denn aussehen, eine MTB-Rennstrecke mit einer "kein-Schlamm-Garantie"? Und was soll daran "normal" sein? Wir machen einen Outdoor-Sport und kein Hallenhalma und wer sich über ein bisschen Schlamm bei einem Mountainbike-Rennen aufregen muss, sollte vielleicht lieber Rennrad fahren. Wer im Gegenzug lieber Singletrails haben will, muss eben auch mit einer nassen Strecke leben. 

Gruß
Christian

(P.S.: VIEL Schlamm gibt es übirgens bei diversen Cyclocross-Rennen zu sehen, zum Beispiel auf Youtube.)


----------



## Nevibikerin (17. Mai 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Entschuldigung? Wie soll das denn aussehen, eine MTB-Rennstrecke mit einer "kein-Schlamm-Garantie"? Und was soll daran "normal" sein? Wir machen einen Outdoor-Sport und kein Hallenhalma und wer sich über ein bisschen Schlamm bei einem Mountainbike-Rennen aufregen muss, sollte vielleicht lieber Rennrad fahren. Wer im Gegenzug lieber Singletrails haben will, muss eben auch mit einer nassen Strecke leben.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian
> ...



Hallo Christian,
ich glaube du hast da etwas falsch verstanden!
Es geht ja nicht um die Stecke an sich sondern um die Aussage, daß die Stecke nicht sonderlich matschig sein soll und alles bei den Bedingungen gut fahrbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (17. Mai 2010)

Na gut.

Aber ernsthaft: Soooooo schlimm war's dann doch auch wieder nicht. Der Schlamm war zwar tief, was es insbesondere auf der ersten Trailpassage bergab ziemlich vermiest hat, aber ich war auch schon wesentlich dreckiger als gestern ;-).

Insgesamt war die Veranstaltung in Ordnung. Die Strecke war halt ein welliges Auf und Nieder, was mir persönlich nicht so liegt. Und der Singletrail-Anteil kann nunmal immer höher sein. Ganz gut wäre eine weitere Verpflegungsstelle.

Zudem hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die Kurzstrecke nicht wirklich genutzt wurde (habe allerdings auch nicht in die Ergenisliste geschaut...). Warum nächstes Jahr nicht die Wahl stellen zwischen einer Runde, eineinhalb Runden und zwei Runden?


----------



## Streckenchef (17. Mai 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Na gut.
> 
> Aber ernsthaft: Soooooo schlimm war's dann doch auch wieder nicht. Der Schlamm war zwar tief, was es insbesondere auf der ersten Trailpassage bergab ziemlich vermiest hat, aber ich war auch schon wesentlich dreckiger als gestern ;-).
> 
> ...



Danke dass das mal jemand sagt. Die Schlammstelle war leider genehmigungstechnisch unumgehbar, aber das waren 300m von 45 km.
Das mit der 1.5 Runden Sache ist ne gute Idee.
Werd ich mal berücksichtigen!
Grüße


----------



## Hoemi80 (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Vorab erstmal ein großes Lob für die, aus meiner Sicht, sehr guten Organisation 

Ich bin gestern das erste Mal bei so einer Veranstaltung mitgefahren und habe deshalb nur die mittlere Distanz ausgewählt.

Das Teilstück mit dem Schlamm fand ich zwar nicht gerade schön, aber soo schlimm war`s dann auch wieder nicht, da ja relativ kurz.
Was mir dagegen extrem zu schaffen gemacht hat war dieser sehr rutschige und steile Anstieg zwischen Lohndorf und Neudorf. Hier war selbst das Bike zu schieben eine große Herausforderung.
Beim letzten großen Anstieg hielt sich das mit dem schieben ja zum Glück in Grenzen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rhoen-biker (17. Mai 2010)

Also ich fande den Schlamm auch nicht soooo schlimm, da:

1. es waren nur ca. 300 Meter / Runde
2. ich bin schon wesentlich schlammiger Rennen gefahren
3. fahr ich Mountainbike und kein Rennrad
4. Es gab auch für die Langsteckler noch HEIßE Duschen (dies gibt es bei fast keiner   
                                                                                Veranstaltung)

Ich fande es super organisiert!


----------



## Pitcairn (17. Mai 2010)

@Streckenchef:

Warum geht´s eigentlich in Hollfeld nimmer? Ist zwar von der Location nicht toll, aber die Strecke ist besser, v.a. abwechslungsreicher und wesentlich höherer Trailanteil.

Alternativvorschlag: vielleicht auch mal Heiligenstadt als Ausgangspunkt? Die rühmen sich immerhin mit einem "Mountainbike-Zentrum". Nur so mal als Idee..ansonsten: hast gut gemacht.


----------



## Streckenchef (18. Mai 2010)

Hollfeld ist nichtmehr weil Umzug und die Gemeinde glaube nicht so dahinter stand.
Mal unter uns.. die Heiligenstädter Runden... naaaaja..
Die waren sozusagen Verhandlungsbasis....
Da sind 10m breite Wege angebliche Single Trails....
Gute N8


----------



## ]:-> (18. Mai 2010)

Mal so aus Interesse, v.a. auch für kommendes Jahr: Gings am Anfang wie im letzten Jahr eigentlich wieder diese Erd-Rinne oder was das war hoch? Witterungsmäßig wars letztes Jahr ja vor dem Rennen ähnlich, sodass da im Matsch ein riesen Schiebe-Stau entstand. Oder gabs da eine neue Streckenführung?


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Mai 2010)

Bin zwar nicht mitgefahren, aber vorher abgefahren:
Das Stück gabs auch in diesem Jahr wieder, diesmal allerdings ca. zur Hälfte der Strecke und *abwärts*.


----------



## jjules (18. Mai 2010)

Schiebe-Stau direkt gab es nicht, denn eng war es da nicht.. außerdem war beim Schieben eh keiner schnell. Allerdings fand ich das Stück echt beschi.... Naja egal, wie war das? Wir fahrn MTB nicht Rennrad.. mich ärgert's nur, denn beim Schieben bin ich eeecht langsam...

Runterzu fand ich das schlammige Stück voll ok.. gehört halt dazu. Auch die Trail Stücke waren ganz cool. Die Pasta danach fand ich allerdings nicht gut... hätt ich mich mal lieber an das Kuchen-Büffet gehalten. Das war eine gute Idee. Lieber zahl ich nen Euro und hab ein ordentliches Stück Kuchen auf dem Teller


----------



## Stevens M8 (18. Mai 2010)

Gibt es schon irgendwo Bilder?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

